# Food Safety News - 09/05/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 5, 2021)

*Letter from the Editor: A coalition rising*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 05, 2021 12:06 am
Opinion Those who work in the arena of public affairs risk more than paper cuts when they decide to work with their opponents. I know this from the years when I worked for developers in the Seattle area, and environmentalists and neighborhood activists were on the other side. Some on our side did not like... Continue Reading


*Study shows Cronobacter in dried fruit, nuts and seeds*
By News Desk on Sep 05, 2021 12:03 am
Researchers have found Cronobacter in samples of nuts, seeds and dried fruit in Poland. The study determined the microbiological quality of commercial ready-to-eat food products of plant origin with a focus on Cronobacter. Analyses were carried out on 64 samples of nuts, dried fruits, candied fruits, seeds, and mixes of seeds, dried fruits and nuts. Samples... Continue Reading


----------

